# Leather cleaner samples



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

Was there a thread about free samples of leather cleaner? Or was I imagining it?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

there was i didnt get mine!!!


----------



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

What happened to the thread??


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Burt25 said:


> Was there a thread about free samples of leather cleaner? Or was I imagining it?


yes and its rather good stuff :thumb: mines arrived the other day and i had left it at the house,so next thing i get a call from a customer wanting to see if i could fit them in as they had a viewing of there car coming up,so i had arranged to do the car round the back of my house in the car park,then remembered that it was in the house,so i went and got it and used it on an 08 plate range rover sport hse and the seats where not that bad looking to the trained eye,but once i started to use it and then take the residue of via MF,it was dirty :thumb: thanks to colin


----------



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes but where is the thread- has it been removed?


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

got mine !


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

just checked and found out that its over and the guy has asked for the thread to be deleted


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Archway said:


> got mine !


you tried it??


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Got mine this week and would like to thank him for sending it.

Cheers


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

cant see why i didnt get mine,there loss i buy a lot of leather cleaner so will stick with llt leather.....


----------



## rallyeS2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Got mine the other day too, not had chance to try it but also wanted to say a big thank you to the OP who arranged for the samples.


----------



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone else waiting for their sample?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

yes we haven't got ours yet


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

They are still in the process fo sending them out. Relax guys, it will arrive in due coarse.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Nickos said:


> They are still in the process fo sending them out. Relax guys, it will arrive in due coarse.


exactly,they said they were going to send them out 25 at a time


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Got mine, it will be tested Sunday if time available.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Not got mine yet, but chill guys after all its free so if you don't get it you've not really lost anything and when it arrives its a bonus and the demand was high so will take them time to get posted out

here's the original post for those looking for it

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100549


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

my sample has just arrived :thumb:


----------



## dewster (Oct 20, 2008)

My sample arrived this morning.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I got mine this morning too. Thanks LTT for sending it, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Got mine this morning too!


----------



## Colin Hall (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, we had a lot of interest in the samples so are still in the process of sending them out. Hopefully the last should get in the post today and be with you guys soon.


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

Really looking forward to getting mine, hopefully! Just ordered Zaino Z9 aswell, so would like to compare the two.


----------



## matt strike (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine came this morning, really good sized sample.


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

Mine came today. Thank you.
Anybody tried it yet. Too cold for me to go out. lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

DJStevieD said:


> Mine came today. Thank you.
> Anybody tried it yet. Too cold for me to go out. lol


its good stuff :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

still not got mine


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> still not got mine


You should off got it today as the last bach went out yesterday. So they said.


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

Yup I got mine today, thanks very much, will be using it on the next big wash


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

DJStevieD said:


> You should off got it today as the last bach went out yesterday. So they said.


nope still nothing! sent them a email before closing date.

oh well.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> nope still nothing! sent them a email before closing date.
> 
> oh well.


I received mine today. Thankyou:thumb:


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

Received mine today thanks, gonna try it at the weekend


----------



## swampy (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks guys, mine arrived today - now which bit to tackle first mmmmmmmm


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like im the only one that hasnt  E-mail was sent in time aswell. Il give it a couple more days.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

wilson_let said:


> Looks like im the only one that hasnt  E-mail was sent in time aswell. Il give it a couple more days.


your not the only one mate..... thing is i buy alot of leather cleaner and if it was good stuff would have had some nice orders off me.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

MIne arrived today, many thanks


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Got mine today.....

Thanks for that...... roll on friday.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

still not had mine lol just sent him a pm.


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

All samples have been sent out now.


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

Got mines today  Very surprised at the size of sample!


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Got mine yesterday,thanks alot.......:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

cant see mine turning up now.


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> cant see mine turning up now.


The last of the samples were sent out yesterday. If it still hasn't arrived by Monday let us know and we can have a replacement sent out.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Ben Staerck said:


> The last of the samples were sent out yesterday. If it still hasn't arrived by Monday let us know and we can have a replacement sent out.


just turned up mate!!!!

thanks very much,will give it a try asap.

ryan


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> just turned up mate!!!!
> 
> thanks very much,will give it a try asap.
> 
> ryan


Good job you didn't make a big deal out of not getting it............ lol


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

Anything recommended to go over the leather after cleaning it?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Good job you didn't make a big deal out of not getting it............ lol


i would never do that


----------



## Colin Hall (Dec 17, 2008)

cactusbob said:


> Anything recommended to go over the leather after cleaning it?


We have a Leather Protection Cream which we recommend apply 4 times a year (you may want to use it more frequently on high use areas such as the drivers seat). This nourishes the leather as well adds a protective barrier which will hold dirt on the surface making the leather much easier to keep clean.

It can be found by following this link:
http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Protection_Cream.htm


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

mine turned up a few days ago ain't had a chance to try it yet.

thanks again


----------



## brianfocus (Jun 25, 2008)

Received mine yesterday in holland, thank you for the service! I'll keep you informed when the wether is better.

I also want to try it on my furniture which is Pull up leather. They said that this kind of leather can't be treated, but the description says that your product is effective. Can I try it, because the seats were expensive...


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Got mine, cheers!


----------

